# Question about bloodlines



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a 3 month old Blue Nose Gotti/Razors Edge. I don't know the percentages of each bloodline but he is registered with the ADBA. This is my first pitbull and I was already attached before I did research...after reading about these bloodlines it sounds like these are bullies or mastiffs so I'm kinda worried. Will he still be a good inside house dog. How big can I expect him to get...at 3 mo. he is 19lbs. Also, if I wanted a more traditional bloodline...not a short stocky bully--a smaller pitbull, what would you recommend?


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

well I'm a gaff fan myself but he wont get 2 big hight wise I have a bully and 2 staffs all inside dogs all great a lapdog toy size he wont be but he shouldnt get over I'de say 80-90lbs tops


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You dog should be around 70 lbs, he will be bulky, but should still make a great house pet. He probably wont be too tall and shouldn't be too hot. Is this your first bully dog? Have you ever owned a APBT? The only reason I ask is because some bloodlines are very traditional, and some bloodlines have gone more in the "show" direction(dogs arent as hot as a gamebred usually, but it can happen). Their are many bloodlines out there and I would invite you to do more research to narrow it down, if you asked what would be a good APBT to have you would get 100's of different responces, its really what the owner can handle responcibly vs. what the owner prefers their dog to be like/what work the owner wants their dog to partake in.


----------



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. To answer your question...Yes, this is my first APBT. So far I am very very happy. He is very smart and loving...which is why I asked about "smaller" bloodlines but still APBT. I'm just worried about him getting so big that I wont be able to do certain things...for instance, how would I be able to get a 100lb dog into the truck? I plan on taking him to the lake and park. That is really my only concern...him just being too big and being so short that he wont be able to just jump up like most large dogs. I was just curious about the bloodlines that may tend to be smaller for future purchases...I have learned alot through these forums especailly to be aware of bad breeders!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

he be able to get into the trunk. I had a bullmastiff growing up and his 135lbs could get around just fine.

the weight you've given also leads me to think you'll have a mid sized bully, about 65-70ish lbs, which is decent, not a huge boy,just big.

yes, bad breeders are out there.

do you have any pics? this way we can check him out. Just by pictures you can get an idea of what he will look like. Also you can look for obvious hip/joint issues that often come with a bad breeder.

welcome to the forum, its easy to learn a lot here.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Nat W said:


> I have a 3 month old Blue Nose Gotti/Razors Edge. I don't know the percentages of each bloodline but he is registered with the ADBA. This is my first pitbull and I was already attached before I did research...after reading about these bloodlines it sounds like these are bullies or mastiffs so I'm kinda worried. Will he still be a good inside house dog. How big can I expect him to get...at 3 mo. he is 19lbs. Also, if I wanted a more traditional bloodline...not a short stocky bully--a smaller pitbull, what would you recommend?


hello... let me help you out a little bit... first u dont own an APBT (american pitbull terrier) u own and American Bully. The are the shorter, stockier, less DA(dog agressive) less hyper versions of the Pitbull. The bloodlines are usually mixed with mastiff or bulldogs to get their stockyness and weight.

an APBT is the taller, leaner original version that was around way before the bully lines. APBT are very "hot" (DA) very hyper, and are between the weights of 35-60lbs... different bloodlines dont determined characteristics unfortunatly, its really what u are more into. :roll:

what are u feeding ur pup right now??? and welcome aboard! u will learn lots here!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hello... let me help you out a little bit... first u dont own an APBT (american pitbull terrier) u own and American Bully. The are the shorter, stockier, less DA(dog agressive) less hyper versions of the Pitbull. The bloodlines are usually mixed with mastiff or bulldogs to get their stockyness and weight.
> 
> an APBT is the taller, leaner original version that was around way before the bully lines. APBT are very "hot" (DA) very hyper, and are between the weights of 35-60lbs... different bloodlines dont determined characteristics unfortunatly, its really what u are more into. :roll:
> 
> what are u feeding ur pup right now??? and welcome aboard! u will learn lots here!


no beat around the bush there, just straight bomb drop. I didnt want to be the one to bring up the bully thing.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> no beat around the bush there, just straight bomb drop. I didnt want to be the one to bring up the bully thing.


ahhaah i cant help myself.. nothing against bullies, i jsut hate when people think (or pretend, but not in this case) they own and APBT when they dont :hammer: no harm no foul, jsut gotta educate ya know


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahhaah i cant help myself.. nothing against bullies, i jsut hate when people think (or pretend, but not in this case) they own and APBT when they dont :hammer: no harm no foul, jsut gotta educate ya know


most definatly


----------



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, this is my first dog of this type and yes I've read that these bloodlines are not APBT. This is just what's on his registration papers and I prefer not to tell people when they ask that he is a American Bully...people already wrinkle their nose when I say he's a pitbull. I will post a current picture of him and maybe someone can see what they think about his weight. I am feeding him puppy purina pro plan....that is what the vet suggested. Just curious...What does "hot" mean?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Nat W said:


> Well, this is my first dog of this type and yes I've read that these bloodlines are not APBT. This is just what's on his registration papers and I prefer not to tell people when they ask that he is a American Bully...people already wrinkle their nose when I say he's a pitbull. I will post a current picture of him and maybe someone can see what they think about his weight. Just curious...What does "hot" mean?


well, if u dont prefer to tell them he is an American Bully (which is actualyl a less DA, and more calm dog) then be sure NOT to say he is an American pitbull terrier. sure he is a pitbull, but statinhg his tru breed makes u sound so much more educated and knowlgable of what u really have on ur leash... i mean if u want to turn those frowns upside down, :woof:u can just tell them the truth and tell them how more calm, and relaxed ur dog is, compared to an APBT.

"hot" is referig to DA, tempeR. DA=Dog agression, APBT carry this trait heavily, American bullies, usually do not carry it to the same extent.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nat W said:


> Well, this is my first dog of this type and yes I've read that these bloodlines are not APBT. This is just what's on his registration papers and I prefer not to tell people when they ask that he is a American Bully...people already wrinkle their nose when I say he's a pitbull. I will post a current picture of him and maybe someone can see what they think about his weight. I am feeding him puppy purina pro plan....that is what the vet suggested. Just curious...What does "hot" mean?


i feel you on stuck up uneducated nose wrinklers.

to avoid the "pitbull" term. when some asks what he is just say Molosser(sp).

or you could use Bandogge, or i often just say my dog is a terrier.


----------



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my puppy...a few weeks ago but maybe someone can tell what they think his weight and size might be when he is fully grown. Thanks for all the replies...once again I've learned alot from these discussions. Natasha


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cute little guy, but that pic isnt gonna tell us much.... im bettin on 70-80lbs..... BUUUTTT u should really try to keep him no more the 70lbs.... bullies (when they ar at the correct weight) look REALLY nice.... good luck!

also, might wanna check out some better food. i am to lazy to fetch the link, but hit up the health and nutritian partof the forum an the sticky about how to rate ur dog food should help... good luck!


----------



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, I will check the other pages for food suggestions. Do you by any chance know anything about their skin...its very dry and again I've read lots of stuff to give them that will help but I am trying to stick to dog food...I don't want him not to like dog food. Sorry for all the questions...i'm jumping all over the place!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

try dermacaps about 30 bucks a bottle. It helps with coat and skin. You can also add egg or avocado. As long as you switch up his diet he won't get tired of any one thing. Try incorporating specialties into his diet now and then. Sometimes you can put meats and different vegetables in there.


----------



## Nat W (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, I will look for that. So for the egg...boiled or raw / white, yolk or both? Avacado is something I havent heard before! That might be better on the nose 
Your dog is cute...how old is he? I want to say he looks like mine but I don't want to offend you just in case he is not the same kind or blood. Thanks for the response!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dont say he's a bandog,that is a working mastiff breed created from crossing bulldog types to various mastiffs and bred selected for performance,they are generaly tall 25/30 inchs and at least 100 pound for a female[usually].
You can call the dog what ever you want,hes a registered apbt,but some people just know better,its your choice.
But be prepared,if you call him a apbt on these pro apbt forums youll be corrected.
Good luck with what ever path you choose.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

.......................................


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> dont say he's a bandog,that is a working mastiff breed created from crossing bulldog types to various mastiffs and bred selected for performance,they are generaly tall 25/30 inchs and at least 100 pound for a female[usually].
> *You can call the dog what ever you want,hes a registered apbt,but some people just know better,its your choice.*
> But be prepared,if you call him a apbt on these pro apbt forums youll be corrected.
> Good luck with what ever path you choose.


i dont want to harp on u for this but.... why even give the option... idk maybe its just me, but i really dont like people tryin to pass of thir bullies at APBT.... like i mentioned before, they really are great dogs, and i wuld love to own one one day, but just cuz its reg. APBT doesnt mean it is right to call it that... why mislead this new owner?:roll:

Nat, i say just tell them what he is... u will be surprised to see that more people like AmBullies becuase they are more chill... but just flat out calling him an Pitbull u will get looks everywhere u go. when u sound educated, people USUALLY have nothn to say


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nat W said:


> I have a 3 month old Blue Nose Gotti/Razors Edge. I don't know the percentages of each bloodline but he is registered with the ADBA. This is my first pitbull and I was already attached before I did research...after reading about these bloodlines it sounds like these are bullies or mastiffs so I'm kinda worried. Will he still be a good inside house dog. How big can I expect him to get...at 3 mo. he is 19lbs. Also, if I wanted a more traditional bloodline...not a short stocky bully--a smaller pitbull, what would you recommend?


I would personally go by the size of the parents to get a ruff estimate at how big your boy is going to be. Not all bullies are 70+ lbs and short .. You have some american bullies who are tall and actually meet the apbt standard in weight 30-60 lbs give or take a few lbs. It will just depend a lot on genetics and how the dog was bred. 19bs at 3 months is not too bad. I'd say he is on track to reach 60-65 lbs. Could be smaller or even a little bigger this is just a ruff estimate based on his current weight. Ameircan Bullies tend to be more mellow and not as DA as the apbt. Mainly because the goal of these ambully breeders was to breed out the animal aggression that has been bred into the apbt for many years. American Bullies are also great family dogs so this should suite you fine for your needs. American Bullies can be crossed with many things such as english bulldog,mastiff, amstaff, corso, or other bulldog type dogs just to name a few it will just depend on the breeder and what they used in their breeding. Your boy is very handsome and good luck with him .. Please post more pictures as he grows


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd have to agree with sadie. 20lb 3mo old is not a heavy weight. Hell, people throw the "RE/Gotti" name aroud a lot to sell puppies. if it isn't in his most recent 4 generations than he's not necessarily going to have that type of build. And just because 7 gens ago it has an RE dog here or Gottiline there doesn't make him "RE/Gotti". Looks like a beautiful little boy, probably will fit the standard. ADBA reg make me lean more that way also.. But we'll just have to wait and see. 
BTW welcome to the forum! keep us updated with pics


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^ agree with the last two size statements.

he will be between 60-65(not fat). But i dont think he'll over be over 72lbs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i dont want to harp on u for this but.... why even give the option... idk maybe its just me, but i really dont like people tryin to pass of thir bullies at APBT.... like i mentioned before, they really are great dogs, and i wuld love to own one one day, but just cuz its reg. APBT doesnt mean it is right to call it that... why mislead this new owner?:roll:


Well everyone and there mother calls there dogs apbt even when there bullys,Ive seen a 100 pound blue dog and i say"that's a american bully"Owner says"no he's registered with the ukc,he a american pitbull,also the general public doesn't know what a american bully is,even if it is the most popular type of pitbull on the street right now.
Believe me,i hate when people call bullys apbt's,but all it does is start controversy and arguments.Through my meeting of people with bullys it has been made clear that they are "mostly" ignorant to the breeds no matter how long they've been involved with the so called pit bull type,and are generally novices.
Thats why when many realize the fraud the bully are they leave the type for a more authentic type of pit bull,jmo.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Well everyone and there mother calls there dogs apbt even when there bullys,Ive seen a 100 pound blue dog and i say"that's a american bully"Owner says"no he's registered with the ukc,he a american pitbull,also the general public doesn't know what a american bully is,even if it is the most popular type of pitbull on the street right now.
> Believe me,i hate when people call bullys apbt's,but all it does is start controversy and arguments.Through my meeting of people with bullys it has been made clear that they are "mostly" ignorant to the breeds no matter how long they've been involved with the so called pit bull type,and are generally novices.
> Thats why when many realize the fraud the bully are they leave the type for a more authentic type of pit bull,jmo.


yup im hearing you.... i guess i enjoy making ppl feel stupid OR just educating them lol.....


----------

